# BREAKING NEWS...UBER AND LYFT ANNOUNCE MERGER



## Ron Jeremy Sez (Jul 9, 2017)

Source: Associated Press 01/05/2018

Rideshare giants Uber and Lyft announced today that they will be merging to form the largest online transportation platform in the world. The new company will be called LUBE. 

When asked about how the merger will affect their drivers the CEO responded "Who?, drivers?...I mean um, our valued driver partners should not notice anything. Once they all start using LUBE they will hardly notice any discomfort at all. I am sure they will all bend over backwards and utilize LUBE to avoid the discomfort that comes along with the penetration that a company of our size will inflict on the market."

As for the customer response " Our valued customers will also benefit from the use of LUBE. They will find that any time Lube is involved it will be an easy in and easy out. Keeping our customers happy is of the utmost importance and any feeling of being bent over the barrel should be alleviated by the use of Lube."

At the end of the day it appears that the merger will continue to seek ways to make the company for profitable. The continued whittling and decrease of driver pay along with the addition of surcharges to riders


----------



## FormerTaxiDriver (Oct 24, 2017)

Ron Jeremy Sez said:


> Source: Associated Press 01/05/2018
> 
> Rideshare giants Uber and Lyft announced today that they will be merging to form the largest online transportation platform in the world. The new company will be called *LUBE*.
> 
> ...


And the company hanging on Lube's Coattails....


----------



## ABC123DEF (Jun 9, 2015)

Um...well...you got us!


----------



## Terri Lee (Jun 23, 2016)

Dying is easy, comedy is hard.

Thank you IGNORE button.


----------



## FormerTaxiDriver (Oct 24, 2017)

Terri Lee said:


> Dying is easy, comedy is hard.
> 
> Thank you IGNORE button.


 There she goes again, Lol!


----------



## heynow321 (Sep 3, 2015)

Funny!


----------



## Side Hustle (Mar 2, 2017)

Ron Jeremy Sez said:


> Source: Associated Press 01/05/2018
> 
> Rideshare giants Uber and Lyft announced today that they will be merging to form the largest online transportation platform in the world. The new company will be called LUBE.
> 
> ...


There is more! Not to be out done, rumors have it that Amazon is going to acquire LUBE as a subsidiary and align it with Amazon Logistics. The new umbrella entity will be called ANL-LUBE! True Story!


----------

